# BSA 3 speed



## piercer_99 (Jul 20, 2019)

So I sold my last light weight 3 speed at the beginning of the year,  it was a really nice bicycle,  1961 Western Flyer,  built by Raleigh. 

Anyway,  I  once again got the itch for a vintage British machine and found this one, picked it up today.  It needs some love and a few missing pieces.   It will be a project later this year,  when I have the time to get it back together. 

I hadn't seen one of these before,  so the cool factor was the primary reason for getting it.

Going to need a shift lever,  cable, everything to the hub. Sturmey Archer dyno on the rear. Also missing the rear brake lever.  Lots of polishing needed,  first mens British bike I have had that isn't black.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Jul 20, 2019)

Interesting bike.  In 1956 TI (Raleigh) bought BSA bicycle rights.  Prior to that they were made by BSA and had BSA 3-speed hubs (not Sturmey Archer hubs, though they were made by BSA through a license agreement from Sturmey Archer).  The BSA hubs are quite different than the contemporary SA hubs.
My BSA is here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-bsa.124953/ 
......It was made 50-56 somewhere and is a "StreamLight".  I believe yours is a variation of StreamLight.
I can't get into the Veteran Cycle Club library to look up your bike, my connection times out.  When you get a chance see if you can find it in their catalog collection.
The "Tour of Britian" decal is particularly interesting.  Look for that if you get into the catalog collection.
I'd guess your bike is right about the changeover to Raleigh production from BSA production - 1956-57.
Congrats.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 20, 2019)

RidgeWalker said:


> Interesting bike.  In 1956 TI (Raleigh) bought BSA bicycle rights.  Prior to that they were made by BSA and had BSA 3-speed hubs (not Sturmey Archer hubs, though they were made by BSA through a license agreement from Sturmey Archer).  The BSA hubs are quite different than the contemporary SA hubs.
> My BSA is here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-bsa.124953/
> ......It was made 50-56 somewhere and is a "StreamLight".  I believe yours is a variation of StreamLight.
> I can't get into the Veteran Cycle Club library to look up your bike, my connection times out.  When you get a chance see if you can find it in their catalog collection.
> ...



Well the Sturmey Archer hub is dated September 1956, so it is reasonable to guess late 56 or early 57.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 20, 2019)

Looks like it should clean up nicely. 

Just hope that getting it back on the road is as easy.

Definitely need to address the saddle also.


----------



## 3-speeder (Jul 21, 2019)

Cool bike! Love the extra details, fork crown chevrons, rear reflector.  The sticky spots could be the cotter pins in the cranks. I like to soak them in oil overnight one side at a time to help with the extraction. I just remove the nut and washer and fill the void with oil. Having a proper pin tool definitely makes it easier. Good luck with this project. I look forward to seeing it cleaned and ride ready.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 21, 2019)

So the last 'Tour of Britain' in that time period was 1955, won by Tony Hewson, an amateur racer,  on a BSA, then it was the Circuit of Britain for one year, before becoming the 'Milk Race' in 1957 until around 2004 when it was called the Tour of Britain again.  The 'Tour of Britain Winner' stickers and model were first released in spring of 1953.






From everything I am reading, Raleigh bought BSA bicycles in 1957, then I saw one machine with a serial number starting with L****** that is a 1955 model, so it is just a guess that this actually could be a 1956 model, from the end of the line of BSA manufacturing.


On a side note, Tony Hewson is still alive, despite almost being killed by a car hitting him while riding in 2014.   He posted this photo, along with this note, 3 years ago.  "It's hightime you got your racing bike into good order. Follow this simple guide and you can't go wrong "


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 21, 2019)

RidgeWalker said:


> snip
> ......
> I can't get into the Veteran Cycle Club library to look up your bike, my connection times out.  When you get a chance see if you can find it in their catalog collection.
> The "Tour of Britian" decal is particularly interesting.  Look for that if you get into the catalog collection.
> ...




The VCC library is being moved to another host at present, so it is down for use until it is brought back on the new host server.  They announced that today on their facebook page.


----------



## bikerbluz (Jul 22, 2019)

Very cool bike, love all the details. Look forward to seeing it all cleaned up. Looks like you will enjoy riding this steed. Congrats on your find.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 23, 2019)

If anyone has a membership to the VCC and feels like doing a spot of research on the 1956 BSA...  I would be very grateful.


----------



## usarnie1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Very nice bike!  I love all the neat options that came with your bike: Raleigh logo kick stand, BSA rear reflector, BSA pedals, BSA front sprocket, Sturmey Archer 3 speed with dynohub and metal plate under the BSA chevrons on the fork.

I would take the original seat to an automobile re-upolsterer  and see if he can replace the original vynal top with a newer material  of the same color.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Aug 29, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> If anyone has a membership to the VCC and feels like doing a spot of research on the 1956 BSA...  I would be very grateful.




VCC has a ‘57 BSA catalog. There is no mention of a Streamlight model in that catalogue, it appears they adopted the name Star Rider instead which carried on in the ‘59 catalogue. 
What I found in the library doesn’t date the bike to either ‘56 or ‘57.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 29, 2019)

RidgeWalker said:


> VCC has a ‘57 BSA catalog. There is no mention of a Streamlight model in that catalogue, it appears they adopted the name Star Rider instead which carried on in the ‘59 catalogue.
> What I found in the library doesn’t date the bike to either ‘56 or ‘57.
> View attachment 1055344



1957 was the year Raleigh bought the brand and started manufacturing them.


----------



## dweenk (Sep 17, 2019)

Were you able to locate a brake lever that is suitable? I have an orphan lever, but do not know if it will match.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 17, 2019)

I have one from a Schwinn, I have not installed it yet.  It really doesn't look like the original.


----------



## dweenk (Sep 21, 2019)

Is this more suitable? Yours for the cost of shipping.


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 28, 2019)

Neat Bike! I have a few BSAs, this one is similar, but has a steering lock. It will be interesting to compare serial numbers. Mine also has a BSA 3 speed hub.


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 28, 2019)

I also have a few BSA catalogs. Here are a couple of images from one of them.


----------

